# Soooooo Twin K04 24v VR6 now to GT35 BB :)



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

I have been having some really bad issues with my twin turbo setup so I decided to tear into it and look for an issue. Turns out when I pulled the down pipes off my flapper valves for the wastegate were missing lol They must have been launched out the tail pipe at some point! So here we go, one weekend, 31 hours of labor, and one amazzzzzzzing setup! Ennnnnnjoy!


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

OMG, cant wait to see how much improvement these are over the Ko4's... But at this rate I wouldnt expect traction until mid third gear:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

So I was tuning on lunch break today and the wastegate spring is at.......... 14PSI! I think I need to get a new spring and tone it down to 10 or under. Any opinions?


----------



## anthony3vdublove (Sep 14, 2010)

That turbo :heart: 

Damn


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah man it sounds sooooooo amazing I need to get a video up. It sounds like my friends 1jz supra lol the engine is pretty raspy between 3000-4000 rpms but before and after it sounds like sex


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

oem maf's don't like "blow thru" setups.... but glad you went with a single turbo and not welding the turbo to the exhuast this time


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

This is better! tuning that AEM will be much better with a draw through MAF, A bar of boost will be fine lol:laugh:


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

So I was driving home on Friday and noticed my car was making a clanking noise every rotation of the wheel so I pulled over and noticed metallic gear oil on the ground dripping. Awesome. I get it town apart last night and appearently a m6x1.0 10mm allen cap bolt got launch from in the bell housing, through the tranny case, into the diff ring gear then to the 1-4 output shaft gear. I am not missing any bolts anywhere on the engine and I have not installed anything on this car with the size bolt. I am stumped!!!!! Anyways I have a new tranny on its way...


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

Of dear! Unusual


----------



## Jo|\| (Jul 3, 2011)

Did it come from the pressure plate? 

I think those are allen and move pretty fast.


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

The pressure plate use an m8x1.25, this was an m6x1.0. New transmission is going in today! along with painted goodies Pictures soon


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

Glad to see you have a new gearbox, uprated clutch getting fitted now?


----------



## RBPE (Sep 4, 2011)

My opinion is get a higher rated wastegate spring! 

What were the k04's like on the VR? Did you find they ran out of juice above 6krpm? I'd assume you get much better top end assuming it's 0.82 ar or more when up and running?

I'd be interested to know how it compares to the ko's when you've sorted the issues :thumbup:


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

The K04's ran very well on the car and i never noticed them maxing out. When you think about it, the k04 is an upgraded turbo for the 1.8l engine. Each one of the turbos is only running with 1.4l of engine. Buutttttt the GT35 has an exhaust a/r of .68 and the compressor is a/r.70 with a 63 trim wheel. It is such a huge difference it is not even funny. By far the gt35 flows so much more air and you can feel the power difference, even at the same PSI. I will be running this weekend so count on some awesome videos!


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

Get it screwed upto 15 PSI, thats what im running with the same engine :thumbup:


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

Hmmmm what do we have here? Oh yes thats right SEX ON WHEELS  Also check out the new tanks I added to replace the windshield wiper fluid, powersteering fluid and coolant overflow. These are Camco generic tanks that are perfect for custom stuff.


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

cool, just need some jubilee clips now on that silicone on the turbo!


----------



## RmL1.8T (Jul 21, 2009)

That looks unbelievable :thumbup:


----------



## TANGO DOWN (Sep 23, 2010)

boostperformance said:


> So I was tuning on lunch break today and the wastegate spring is at.......... 14PSI! I think I need to get a new spring and tone it down to 10 or under. Any opinions?


yes yes this is a good idea....... i am running a stage 2 with about 415 at the wheels and my wastegate lifts at like 8 or 8.5 psi


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

I am at 9psi and it is incredible lol Now I need to fab myself a 3" aluminum MAF housing because the couplers keep blowing off of it lol I really need to make this a draw thru system


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

boostperformance said:


> I am at 9psi and it is incredible lol Now I need to fab myself a 3" aluminum MAF housing because the couplers keep blowing off of it lol I really need to make this a draw thru system


LOL, glad its getting there. What are your timing figures on the factory ecu in boost? are you usung vag com to read the factory ecu?


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

Currently I have the fic pulling roughly .85 degrees per pound of boost, I have not gone through vagcom to see what the ECU is putting out because it feels very smooth and the spark plugs look excellent. No signs of detention or pre ignition.


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

boostperformance said:


> Currently I have the fic pulling roughly .85 degrees per pound of boost, I have not gone through vagcom to see what the ECU is putting out because it feels very smooth and the spark plugs look excellent. No signs of detention or pre ignition.


Cool, I was pulling similar timing. I have now set the AEM to pull NO timing at all, the factor ecu looks after it all and there is no det, i am running water injection though. 
What fuel pump you runing? I have reached the limit of the standard pump lol


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

I am running the stock pump, but i am looking to installed a walbro 255 pump in the tank. I have not seen any sign of the pump running out yet but I am going to get it switched out anyways so im not dead in the water somewhere from overloading it


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

boostperformance said:


> I am running the stock pump, but i am looking to installed a walbro 255 pump in the tank. I have not seen any sign of the pump running out yet but I am going to get it switched out anyways so im not dead in the water somewhere from overloading it


It wont fail like that, you will find that no matter how much you increase the PWM on the injectors the mixture will not get richer, this is due to the pump not being able to flow enough. I cant make my car richer than 13:1 just now above 6000rpm at 12 PSI, not because of the injectors, but because the pump has reached its limits.


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

So I have done some research, the standard fuel pump will only flow 90 litres per hour, thats 1500 cc per minute, so effectivly the injectors will only ever flow 250 cc/minute with the standard pump.
That is only enough fuel for circa 277 bhp.


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

That is some good info to know. Good Work :beer:


----------



## red01vr6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Bay looks sick with the red.. pretty fresh 
Vids!


----------



## gti vr6er (Oct 8, 2010)

I hate you for how resourceful you are Awesome build and good luck:thumbup:


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

My car made 320whp @6500rpm with 7psi on the factory pump...and it wasn't running right during that pull. I have been running 10psi on the factory pump since with no lean issues as well. Above that, it won't stay rich. 

Have an inline going in as we speak though for more though


----------



## turbo4motion (Jun 12, 2007)

Is that a custom-made intake manifold? If so, have you considered modifying it so the inlet/throttle body is on the other side, by the powersteering/coolant bottles? Would cut out heaps of intercooler piping.


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah it is a custom intake manifold, I thought about running it over that way but I liked the look of this better. Trust me though that extra tubing going around the engine does not effect how fast the boost kicks in lol It would have been more efficient to go to the other side though for sure


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

Lieutenant Dan said:


> My car made 320whp @6500rpm with 7psi on the factory pump...and it wasn't running right during that pull. I have been running 10psi on the factory pump since with no lean issues as well. Above that, it won't stay rich.
> 
> Have an inline going in as we speak though for more though


Maybe a good one will make the numbers, but my 12 year old pump with 85,000 miles on it is struggling, so a walbro 255 is being fitted today


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

vids?


----------



## gti vr6er (Oct 8, 2010)

^^ x2!!


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

I am working on a sweet video as we speak


----------



## dik-van-dub (Jul 25, 2010)

what injectors did you use in the end and did they fit with the standard fuel rail?


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

I used the B5 S4 Green Giant injectors from ECS Tuning. They fit into the stock fuel rail and I used a conical rubber washer that is available at Lowes to seal it to the head since the end of it is a different size. Then I made pigtails to adapt the injector plug to the wiring harness. I was going to buy the B5 S4 connectors from ECS as well and re-pin my car so they click together but i never got around to it. I have my map that is not in boost at -55% to compensate. 



















http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B5_S4--2.7T/Engine/Fuel/Injectors/ES1895511/


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

And that seems like a good idea to you? The parts from Lowes? This seems downright dangerous. Is that o-ring or gasket or whatever that is able to deal with today's ethanol fuels? You really expect to not have fuel leaks using something like that? 

I think you should take a bit of a step back and take a look at using something like that. If you bought injectors from ECS, could you not have found something that fits your motor? 

Oh....and by the way...if you are going to try to sell your exhaust mani, you will have to show the world your horrid welds. Take the wrapping off so we can see how everything turned out. 

I am afraid for your future with this car. I see many more issues coming your way!! 

Have fun while you can before it burns down!!


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

Cool man, I guess time will tell


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

Engine bay looks great.


----------



## nickrd10bk (Jan 28, 2013)

boostperformance said:


> Hmmmm what do we have here? Oh yes thats right SEX ON WHEELS  Also check out the new tanks I added to replace the windshield wiper fluid, powersteering fluid and coolant overflow. These are Camco generic tanks that are perfect for custom stuff.


Love your setup man. Just bought a gli myself. I've been working on all kinds of cars for a very long time and built several motors. This is my first vw and I'm stoked to see things like your car.


----------



## qency (Feb 11, 2013)

That looks unbelievable :thumbup: .what ecu and turbo manifold did use in the end


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

I still used the AEM FIC-6 for my piggy back ecu and fabricated my own turbo manifold for it using the stock cast headers. Thanks for the feedback! :wave:


----------



## oldschoolmick916 (Aug 19, 2010)

So I'm curious as to how it all turned out I read all of the thread and wanted to see the end video...


----------



## madonionrings (Oct 20, 2009)

oldschoolmick916 said:


> So I'm curious as to how it all turned out I read all of the thread and wanted to see the end video...


 Me too opcorn:


----------



## VWinfamous (Apr 26, 2012)

I too am interested in seeing the video.
On the last build thread I believe you posted the final cost of everything including the k04's; how much would you say the rough total cost be at the moment?
Oh and that engine bay looks delicious!


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the great feedback everyone, I will post up some videos here when I get a chance from when it was installed on my car. I have sold the kit to a guy in PA and he fully built his engine and is trying to take this kit between 400-500 hp. I will have him follow up with install pictures on his car as well.


----------



## latinmike (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi there, im new to this forum and i came across ur thread.. i must say is quite an awesome setup u got there, i have an s3 8l and im actually doing the 2.8 v6 24v conversion aswell as force feeding it, i had the idea of side mounting it from most bmw and skylines plus i thought it would different to the usual turbo conversion on vw.. now coming across this is made up my mind  my idea is going twin ko4 as i can use the one of my s3 and its twin will be from a frend whos just upgraded to hybrid.

As u have done the same sort of thing what sort of power did u actually get before u took them off or what spec ko4 did u use (ko4 022? Ko4 026? Etc) 

Cheers


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

latinmike,

The K04's I had were for European TDI's and I am not sure of the full name of them. I did not get the chance to dyno my car for numbers with the k04's but it felt great. I was running 8PSI and the boost was nearly instantaneous. I will say though there is only one reason to do twin K04's and that is to be different like I did. A single turbo is cheaper, easier and more efficient if sized appropriately. I was much happier with the GT3582 ball bearing turbo. WAY overkill for my car and boost levels but I did not want a race car. Feel me to PM me and I will give you a call.


----------



## latinmike (Sep 16, 2013)

hi, appreciate the reply, im actually starting the conversion today, like u said it is the only reason for me too, I really like the setup and im not really after a race car either, she only leaves the garage at weekends but I want it comfortable to drive  I have got most of the bits including the engine and gearbox which I could pick up here in the uk quite cheap, fabrication is sorted too with the help of a welder friend of mine. I will be taking pics of the build and post some on here 

I did have another question about ecu tho, I got told I would have to code in the ecu of the 24v to be able to communicate with the s3,ignition side of things, as far as knew it was all a straight swap..
does anybody know anything about all that?

cheers.


----------



## 03gli401k (Jul 8, 2006)

boostperformance said:


> Yeah it is a custom intake manifold, I thought about running it over that way but I liked the look of this better. Trust me though that extra tubing going around the engine does not effect how fast the boost kicks in lol It would have been more efficient to go to the other side though for sure


Should have got a front mount with tubing on the same side. I bet you have turbo lag I have a gt35r and I had air to water with like 3 ft of ic piping and then swapped to a front mount and I have more lag then earlier. But I am sure you cant tell going from twin k04's to one turbo that is BB.. here nor there :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I want to do a sidewinder soo bad


running standalone?


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

I wanted to do the I/c tubing on the same side but I ran out of room and did not want to torch another hole in the engine bay lol Plus this was a show car, efficiency was not top priority since I was barley scraping the bottom of the compressor map at 12psi on the GT35. 

I used the AEM FIC-6 as my software which is a pretty good piggy back. It works great however it can be extremely temperamental. It is important to make sure you properly adjust your oxygen sensor map to trick the ecu in thinking its fuel trims are still correct. If not the ecu just eats away the extra fuel your adding and you max out your fuel trims giving you limp mode.


----------

